# Best store to locally buy good Rubik's cubes?



## Sauce (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey guys, I live around northern Philadelphia, PA. Where would be a good place around here, or just a store, to buy good quality Rubik's cubes? I am wondering this because I was thinking of an alternative place to buy my puzzle cubes, and shipping on some websites can be expensive, and sometimes parents do not trust some websites.



Thanks!


Sauce

Also, I don't mind if they are Rubik's brand, as long as they are good quality


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 6, 2014)

Not that I really know of, all you will probably find are Rubik's brands. Since you are concerned with shipping prices, and being able to trust certain online stores, I would recommend thecubicle.us. Shipping is free after $10, it has a great selection and fairly good prices. It is an american site and is opetty much the best out of all sites, and shipping is through the USPS. Search for some reviews of the site on here and you will find that others feel the same.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 6, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Not that I really know of, all you will probably find are Rubik's brands. Since you are concerned with shipping prices, and being able to trust certain online stores, I would recommend thecubicle.us. *Shipping is free after $10*, it has a great selection and fairly good prices. It is an american site and is opetty much the best out of all sites, and shipping is through the USPS. Search for some reviews of the site on here and you will find that others feel the same.



Even though OP lives in US, this still only applies when shipping to North America...


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 6, 2014)

I live outside of Philly, and the only things you'll be able to find in stores are Rubik's Brands, and the occasional V-cube. But if you want a specific thing, like a pyraminx or a certain 3x3, I can't recommend thecubicle.us enough.


----------



## RjFx2 (Dec 7, 2014)

I get all my cubes from ebay, very reliable (99% of the time) and every cube is exactly as said. I know some people just hate ebay, but it works great for me.


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 7, 2014)

I have asked this question before. But other than the occasional set-up at a competition you really can not do much better than Barnes and Noble. I have even seen Calvin's Puzzles in that store. But if you want to order online, which I would recommend due to more selection, just get your parents to get a Amazon gift card from Best Buy or something so you can spend that online with no security worries. 

As a side note, A walk-in store that specialized in speed cubes and twisty puzzles would be amazing if it existed. I would travel across the country to visit something like that.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 7, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> I get all my cubes from ebay, very reliable (99% of the time) and every cube is exactly as said. I know some people just hate ebay, but it works great for me.



I get all my cubes from ebay too. And the best thing is, you can usually find the right cube with free shipping! \(^_^)/. I never paid shipping on my cubes. Plus, I'm pretty sure your parents will trust ebay, and this way you can buy a cube of QUALITY (My advice, don't go with rubiks brand...)


----------



## s3rzz (Dec 7, 2014)

NewCuber000 said:


> I get all my cubes from ebay too. And the best thing is, you can usually find the right cube with free shipping! \(^_^)/. I never paid shipping on my cubes. Plus, I'm pretty sure your parents will trust ebay, and this way you can buy a cube of QUALITY (My advice, don't go with rubiks brand...)



Have you tried the new rubik's brand they sell now? It's pretty decent, will help you be more accurate too.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 7, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Even though OP lives in US, this still only applies when shipping to North America...


I know, I read that the OP lives in Philly so I didn't think it was necessary.



s3rzz said:


> Have you tried the new rubik's brand they sell now? It's pretty decent, will help you be more accurate too.


I'll stick to my WeiLong


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 7, 2014)

s3rzz said:


> Have you tried the new rubik's brand they sell now? It's pretty decent, will help you be more accurate too.




You mean the rubiks speedcube? I'll look more about it, but I haven't heard anything good XD. Probably wouldn't compare to my zhanchi V5, Moyu Aolong and Moyu Aolong V2, but for more beginner cubers (I don't know how advanced the starter of this thread is) I guess you wouldn't want th fastest cubes because they're harder to control.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 7, 2014)

NewCuber000 said:


> my zhanchi V5,.



Zhanchi V5?


----------



## s3rzz (Dec 7, 2014)

NewCuber000 said:


> You mean the rubiks speedcube? I'll look more about it, but I haven't heard anything good XD. Probably wouldn't compare to my zhanchi V5, Moyu Aolong and Moyu Aolong V2, but for more beginner cubers (I don't know how advanced the starter of this thread is) I guess you wouldn't want th fastest cubes because they're harder to control.



not the fastest but still a sub 20 cube


----------



## pdilla (Dec 8, 2014)

Best I've ever seen was a Vcube in Barnes and Nobles.


----------

